# surface scum in freshwater



## Barrapp57 (2 Nov 2010)

Help!    

Does anyone out there know how to deal with surface scum in my planted aquarium (36"x18"x12")?
I have 2 internal filters running (fluval 2 & fluval 1)adequate t5 lighting, mainly vallis,crytocorne &swords -lightly stocked - 2 mature platydoras & 2 mature pimolodus pictus. I use a Tetra plant C02 injection system and a drop checker which indicates medium - low co2 levels.
I have both filters situated 2" below the water surface to minimise surfaceagitation (loss of C02 too quickly), yet this naff scum accumilates, besides looking unsightly I worry that it is an underlying problem that could get worse - how can I remove this? I thought the use of protien skimmers were just for salt water aquaria.

Baffled


----------



## Themuleous (2 Nov 2010)

That scum is completely normal and is nothing to worry about from the point of view of the health of the fish, esp in a planted tank where the plants provide good O2 levels.

If you want to remove it there are two ways, either increase the surface agitation to break it up, or use some form of skimmer to 'skim' the surface of the water to remove it.

http://www.amazon.com/ROLF-C-HAGEN-Surf ... -1-catcorr

or

http://aquariumfx.shopnz.biz/catalog/pr ... e4053c4837

Sam


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Nov 2010)

Barrapp57 said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> Does anyone out there know how to deal with surface scum in my planted aquarium (36"x18"x12")?
> I have 2 internal filters running (fluval 2 & fluval 1)adequate t5 lighting, mainly vallis,crytocorne &swords -lightly stocked - 2 mature platydoras & 2 mature pimolodus pictus. I use a Tetra plant C02 injection system and a drop checker which indicates medium - low co2 levels.
> I have both filters situated 2" below the water surface to minimise surfaceagitation (loss of C02 too quickly), yet this naff scum accumilates, besides looking unsightly I worry that it is an underlying problem that could get worse - how can I remove this? I thought the use of protien skimmers were just for salt water aquaria.


Hi,
   This is definitely an indication of an underlying problem. Protein skimmers do little to solve this problem because a skimmer cannot solve the issue of poor plant health. Click to see the thread==> Surface Scum

Cheers,


----------



## stephanie (5 Nov 2010)

I find my Ramshorn's and MTS sorts it out   

You see them upside down on the surface eating it.


----------



## nry (5 Nov 2010)

I can almost guarantee that when my stem plants reach the surface the scum goes within days.  Trim them back and it returns.

I'll hopefully have circulation pump going in when it finally arrives from China so we'll see if that helps!


----------

